# Takamine



## wjr48 (Apr 19, 2019)

I have a 1983 Takamine EF375sw (D) 4 BAND SER NUMBER 83041951
It has a factory Humbucker as the last 2 frets and a pickup under the bridge and one inside guitar has a toggle switch on upper front . I bought new in 1983 have played it on stage for 20 plus years nothing like it for sound through a pa. It has the Martin lawsuit headstock. Any idea of the value. I have seen these without the Humbucker and toggle switch for well over $1000.00.
















Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

wjr48 said:


> I have a 1983 Takamine EF375sw (D) 4 BAND SER NUMBER 83041951
> It has a factory Humbucker as the last 2 frets and a pickup under the bridge and one inside guitar has a toggle switch on upper front . I bought new in 1983 have played it on stage for 20 plus years nothing like it for sound through a pa. It has the Martin lawsuit headstock. Any idea of the value. I have seen these without the Humbucker and toggle switch for well over $1000.00.
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw one on Reverb for 1,300.00. That's the best way to get a gauge of what it's worth - it's always worth what the public is willing to pay for it. Very good reviews, as well!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting. I have an '81 F350-MS which I bought new in '82. Great guitar! Still playable, but it needs a new bridge plate, which I had been told (probably 20 years ago) would cost more than the guitar was worth. Nevertheless, I was considering getting it repaired once the kids were through college. If it is worth those kind of dollars, I'll almost certainly get it fixed. (Not that I would ever sell, but it's easier to rationalize fixing a guitar that other people value.)


----------



## wjr48 (Apr 19, 2019)

Sorry the one on Reverb
Has no Humbucker pickup under back of neck disguised as last 2 frets, also no 3 way toggle switch and is listed as single pickup mine has 3. Any idea where else I can look. Seems to be rarer then I thought.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I still have my Takamine G-335 12-string that I bought new in the mid-80s. It still plays OK, but can use some fret work.

Not sure about the value of your EF, but here is the link to the Takamine Guitars forum. Perhaps the people there could help you:

www. takamineforum .com/forum3

N.B. I left space before and after the word "takamineforum", to avoid this forum's HTTPS-non compliant links issue.


----------



## Shuswapdreaming (11 mo ago)

wjr48 said:


> I have a 1983 Takamine EF375sw (D) 4 BAND SER NUMBER 83041951
> It has a factory Humbucker as the last 2 frets and a pickup under the bridge and one inside guitar has a toggle switch on upper front . I bought new in 1983 have played it on stage for 20 plus years nothing like it for sound through a pa. It has the Martin lawsuit headstock. Any idea of the value. I have seen these without the Humbucker and toggle switch for well over $1000.00.
> 
> 
> ...











I too have been looking for info on this model ...


----------

